# Search functionality broken?



## humble_soul (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm trying to do some searches. The search functionality doesn't appear to be working.

Search for ";;baptism";;

3 matches (including this post).

Yikes!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 19, 2004)

Looks like this is a function of the conversion. Because when I ran a few searches, it picked up post conversion searches. I'll see what I can find out. Until then, if you are desparate you can run searches of old stuff at the old board here:

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum2/misc.php?action=search

[b:d84a8d46d5][color=red:d84a8d46d5]WARNING[/color:d84a8d46d5][/b:d84a8d46d5]: Do [u:d84a8d46d5][b:d84a8d46d5]NOT [/b:d84a8d46d5][/u:d84a8d46d5]post to that board!! It is inactive and the last posts are from before the conversion. Any posts made there now [b:d84a8d46d5][u:d84a8d46d5]WILL NOT [/u:d84a8d46d5][/b:d84a8d46d5]be converted and thus will probably be lost forever.

Perhaps if worse comes to worse we can add a link to allow for that search.


----------



## blhowes (Jul 19, 2004)

Anybody else having search problems? Using the wildcard only as we did before is returning no results.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 19, 2004)

I don't know if this will work all night. I am trying to restore the Search Database and experiencing delays and some difficulties.

Hopefully all will be normal in the morning.


----------

